# Migration OneDrive for Business vers iCloud



## andr3 (12 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

J’envisage très sérieusement de migrer mes données stockées sur mon OneDrive for Business sur iCloud. 

Le comment je sais [emoji854]
Le fait que 5 GB n’est pas suffisant aussi [emoji41]
Le fait de prendre le versioning des documents office itou [emoji56]

Est-ce que l’un de vous a fait cette démarche et quels sont les soucis et pièges rencontrés lors de l’utilisation des données migrées ?

Configuration de iCloud ?

Stratégie de sauvegarde ?


----------



## andr3 (7 Juillet 2021)

Migration faite fin juin.

RAS ... tout est plus fluide, plus rapide, plus agréable.

Il reste 2-3 trucs à fixer comme le fait que parfois pour certains folders, iCloud me met une icône en pointillé et dans ce cas copie du contenu du folder dans un nouveau, suppression de l'ancien et renommer le nouveau si nécessaire.  Quelques bricoles dues à OneDrive.


----------

